# Lighting to support red plants



## Mark Daniel (5 May 2020)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie looking to setup an aquascape that will include some red plants. However, looking online I'm finding mixed reviews with respect to lighting requirements for red plants.

I'd like to use Twinstar lights, mainly for aesthetic purposes. However, if there's something similar that functions better I'm interested. I'll be using a 90cm tank.

The main sticking point is, do you really need an S model light to grow red plants or can you get away with an E? There's some very confusing diagrams online about the various levels of PAR achieved with each model type. However, I'd suspect other factors such as fert schedules, Co2 consistency etc are also just as important but I want to hear from experience rather than marketing stats on a website! 

Appreciate your thoughts guys! 

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## zozo (5 May 2020)

Indeed lots of mixed reviews, some claim that having extra Red light in the spectrum is beneficial to growing red plants.
I tried, didn't really succeed or see any difference nor improvement... The question is, did i do wrong, not enough red, not enough intensity red... Dunno... Too much hassle and investments to figure it out if it's truth or myth...

In the end, lots of people grew and grow nice healthy red plants under all kinds of lights and conditions... I'm not even sure how far the need of strong light is a must. Some claim it isn't and it's about the CO² and fertilization, in particular, the proper dose trace elements to make it work. 

I remember a thread started at ASW forum about Light spectrum for growing red plants... The TS swore that extra red in the spectrum definitively works and was experimenting with setups as such. I'm not sure but i believe that was also a UKAPS member. But i don't remember the thread having a definitive follow up with proof or more than just making the statement.

I guess you could make a number if you are successful. The thing is to deliver proof requires constant success at every attempt... The time schedule in this hobby makes that a tad difficult if the average aquarium runs a year before you start a  new one. By that time the subject etc. is forgotten again till the next question about it.  History repeating without conclusive answers...

What i do know is grow potentialy red aqaurium plants outdoor under the sun and you see red as never seen before... It made me wonder, is there something in sunlight that artificial light can not touch. Or is it simply entensity?


----------



## dw1305 (5 May 2020)

Hi all,





Mark Daniel said:


> However, looking online I'm finding mixed reviews with respect to lighting requirements for red plants.


We have a thread that might be of interest, <"Whats the secret to keeping red plants red...">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mark Daniel (5 May 2020)

Zozo, if I can figure out how to grow red plants consistently I'll definitely share my findings. 

Darrel, that is a super interesting thread - thanks for sharing!


----------



## dw1305 (5 May 2020)

Hi all, 





Mark Daniel said:


> Darrel, that is a super interesting thread - thanks for sharing!


There is a lot of good stuff on the forum.

I start from the premise that a thread in the right subject area will exist and I can often remember when we've had a relevant post (like in this case). If I can't remember the <"Search function"> is pretty good for most things. You can't search for three letter words, so I've cheated a bit by writing "NO3-" in my posts, but that only works for my posts.

The last option I use, for search terms you can't search for "NO3" "pH", "CO2" "ADA" etc., and that it is to type "UKAPS", and the search terms I'm interested in, into Google.

cheers Darrel


----------



## alto (5 May 2020)

dw1305 said:


> You can't search for three letter words,


I was very disturbed when this came in   (crazy forum admin   ) 
All my 60P 45F etc Searches were suddenly coming back No Result  

I still manage to forget sometimes 

Google is a workaround but results are a bit messy


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (5 May 2020)

The S has a redder spectrum with the intent to make reds pop. Red plants reflect red light. For instance if you put a white led behind a red filter, the red color will appear washed out. The twinstar S appeal is color rendition, but all Twinstar lights will grow red plants.


----------



## alto (5 May 2020)

Mark Daniel said:


> do you really need an S model light to grow red plants or can you get away with an E?


the main consideration is that a given plant grown under lighting A will *appear* much more red when placed under Twinstar S than under Twinstar E ... which is not at all about plant production of “red” leaf pigment

Did you see Green Aqua’s recent FB post (tap photo)

https://www.facebook.com/greenaqua/photos/pcb.3664697290212199/3664697163545545/?type=3&theater


----------



## Mark Daniel (6 May 2020)

Thanks for all of the replies, links and advice - seems you can grow red plants without intense light the red just won't be as stunning


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 May 2020)

If your trying to.decide between the 2 twin stars the S is loads better than the E though If i was you  I'd go for that extra power I have both and regret buying the E
This is well worth a read too
https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/blogs/freshwater-aquarium-plants-guide/how-to-grow-red-plants


----------

